# Grilled jalapeno's



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

My first attempt. They were great.


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

what did you stuff 'em with?


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Treehopper said:


> what did you stuff 'em with?


I chop off the head and the butt and stuff with tatter tots wrap with bacon.
The leftover guts seeds included get used in my meat stick recipes.
Larry


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

I would Not have cooked them on the cooky sheet,looks like they were swimming in the bacon grease. You can buy special racks made for them.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

leave out the bacon. split in half lengthwise and fill with goat cheese.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

You can sear them in a hot pan and that grease will run off before transferring them to a baking sheet and putting them in an oven to cook through. That way they aren't swimming in grease, but some will remain.

You can also wrap the bacon somewhat loosely before tucking the ends in and eliminate the need for picks, but that might take some practice.

I would add some cheese. Goat cheese as mentioned above would be nice. Let it get to room temp so you can smear the insides of the peppers before stuffing.

If you can get a hold of some Jalapas, a milder variant of Jalapeno that tend to have a wider body, that might be the way to go.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd eat them!


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Half were cooked on the grill not using the cookie sheet. After they were done I put them on the sheet to keep them warm at 125.
They were to greezy and had already decided that was a mistake. Had extra bacon and just left on pan. No pan in the future.

I stuffed them with cream cheese and small breakfast sausages. I think I'll try them w/o the bacon next time. Never had goat cheese but I will try it sometime.

I removed all the seeds. Next time I will not scrape out all the seeds. They were not hot enough for me. Family liked them but I want some heat.

I did not listen to some u-tube advice about wearing gloves thinking they were ......however, I know that that your hands will burn for hours.

Thanks everyone for all the comments.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

The oils that contain capsaicin, the compound that makes hot peppers hot, can be broken down with soapy water. Washing your hands with mild soap will get rid of it.

For God's sake don't pee after handling chilis. Things could get, um, uncomfortable.:tdo12:


----------

